# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Golden Fish Street In Hong Kong

## shortman

Hi Guys,

KL has wrote a article about the Golden Fish Street in Hong Kong few year back.

And here is the map for those going Hong Kong for Holiday  :Cool:  

http://www.aqugrass.com/pic/FS2.jpg

http://www2.aqugrass.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4827

The above are writen in Canto so most of us here might have problem with that.

Best Regards

----------


## timebomb

Kho, that was years ago. I remember it's called "Kum Yee Kai" in Cantonese. Translated, it should be "Goldfish Street". 

Actually, I find "Goldfish Street" in Hongkong more entertaining than "Jatujak" in Thailand. The former is much more well-organised and there's a greater variety of brands of equipment and livestock. 

Loh K L

----------

